# احتاج كتاب للنظم الرقميه



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحباااااااااا 

احتاج كتاب بالغه العربيه عن النظم الرقميه ويتضمن المواضيع التاليه 

Implement EX_OR by using
a) NAND gate only
b)NOR gate only


Boolean algebra and demorgan's theorem

انتظر الرد باقرب وقت ممكن 
ومشكورين .


----------



## mohamed.shihab (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله هكتبلك اسم الكتاب فى خلال يومين


----------

